# The Most Advanced Real-Time Free Language Tanslation Tool



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Most Advanced Real-Time Free Tanslation Tool.

Translates in real-time on a per-word basis as fast as your text is entered. You can also put in up to 2000 characters at once. (Ref: digg.com 839)

-- Tom


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmm . . . it's a nice idea but the translations are not that great at all. :-(.


----------

